
Microsoft's Big Hidden Windows 8 Feature: Built-In Advertising - DocFeind
http://hothardware.com/News/Microsofts-Big-Hidden-Windows-8-Feature-BuiltIn-Advertising/
======
api
Linuxers take note: now is probably the best chance for the Linux desktop in
all of history.

Apple has their niche: luxury laptops and high-priced phones. Android is
making inroads in the latter market.

But beyond these two, there is a _massive_ market out there. Don't believe the
hype about tablets and smartphones -- they are _not_ going to completely
replace the laptop and the desktop. They might eat into its market size at the
edges, but these devices are more likely to define new markets and new use
cases where desktops and laptops are less practical.

So now is the chance. Linux now has high-end gaming, courtesy of Valve, and
Gnome 3 and Unity are the beginnings of passable non-ugly desktops. HTML5
makes web apps good enough to be first class citizens too, allowing Google
Docs and other popular rich web apps viewed through browsers like Firefox and
Chrome to make up for Linux's desktop app weaknesses.

Go!

~~~
mkr-hn
I hear this every time there's some shift in OS or architecture. Most
recently, The Big Opportunity for Desktop Linux was the transition from 32 bit
to 64 bit, XP to Vista, and Vista to Windows 7. Meanwhile, Linux continues its
slow but steady rise on the desktop with little bumps from big improvements.

Personally, I have no reason to switch to Linux. Windows will come with any
computer I buy for the foreseeable future. It runs Chrome and Firefox, is the
native target for most games, and Microsoft's design decisions make more sense
to me than those of the Unity and GNOME designers.

